# Addict Sizing



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm looking at getting an Addict but wasn't sure what size to get. I need roughly 84cm between the center of my BB to the rails on my saddle. Think an XL would be too short? Scott's geometry chart lists from BB center to the top of the tube but how much above the top of the seat mast would the saddle rails be?


----------

